# Look what i made for my babies



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I bought a wooded frame at michaels's and got some paint and this is what i made. Do you guys like it?

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Very cute! Did you free-hand the painting or find stamps? My friend is a wiz at stamping... I should get her to help me with something like this. I love it.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, you did a really good job!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Great job! Very nice!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It's really cute. Great job


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

i agree with everyone else!
very nice!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Tucker said:


> Very cute! Did you free-hand the painting or find stamps? My friend is a wiz at stamping... I should get her to help me with something like this. I love it.


Thank you guys!!!!! Yes, i use stamps and my bf spray painted the frame. I have made other as well


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

really nice!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I like it...very cute!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

i agree with tha others!! like it lots!!


----------

